# Looking to renew my marriage vows!



## Ystwythgirl (May 31, 2013)

My husband and I are looking to renew our marriage vows (Christian) when we return to Dubai in August. Can anyone help and point us in the right direction. Many Thanks.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

It really depends what you want. Do you want to do it in the church? Or do you want more of a blessing ceremony on the beach.

I recommend Clare Ebbs from The Perfect Moment - she will be able to help you with this https://www.facebook.com/weddingplannerdubai.theperfectmoment?fref=ts


----------

